# Speaking of days gone by... first jobs



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Do you recall what your first job was?
Remember what you got paid?

As for myself, as much as I think of my first job as being a side-gig more than a job, I started earning money babysitting. Babysat for an aunt for a number of years, and had a ton of babysitting jobs in and around the neighbourhood for mothers of little ones.

When I first started, I made a whopping .25¢ an hour, and was thrilled, and being that moms around the immediate neighbourhood knew that I had hands-on experience helping my mom care for baby siblings, the phone rang off the hook.

I made the same .25¢ an hour for years, right up till I started high-school, at which time I started making .50¢ an hour. Still, it was enough where I was able to buy myself special or needed things, and being that mom and dad were poor and didn't have extra money to handover to us kids, having a job or side-gig where one could earn a little money was a necessity for me and my siblings.

Also did a little dishwashing for a family that owned a European restaurant, which was a huge pay raise for me from the .25¢ and .50¢ an hour I had become so accustomed to making, plus I ate for free when working at the restaurant.


----------



## Don M. (Apr 24, 2020)

My first job was mowing lawns for several elderly neighbors....started doing that at about age 12.  I made 1 or 2 dollars...depending upon if I needed to do trimming.  Then, in high school, I started working at a gas station, evenings and weekends...pumping gas, etc., for about $1/hr.  After high school, I joined the USAF, and that put me on track for a nice career in electronics.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My first job was mowing lawns for several elderly neighbors....started doing that at about age 12.  I made 1 or 2 dollars...depending upon if I needed to do trimming.  Then, in high school, I started working at a gas station, evenings and weekends...pumping gas, etc., for about $1/hr.  After high school, I joined the USAF, and that put me on track for a nice career in electronics.


That's exactly how my baby brother started out, cutting lawns, snow-shovelling, sweeping lots, delivering newspapers and directories, and whatever else he could find in the way of man-type work.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

My first job-  age 13-  was as one of the staff photographers at a local newspaper.  Was paid $25. per photo.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> My first job-  age 13-  was as one of the staff photographers at a local newspaper.  Was paid $25. per photo.


Wow! The only thing that would have been on my mind if I was making that kind of money at that age would have been -- champagne wishes and caviar dreams!


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow! The only thing that would have been on my mind if I was making that kind of money would be, champagne wishes and caviar dreams!


Yes, it was a good experience!  I really enjoyed it.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

My first job was as a milk delivery girl...delivering milk to doorsteps at 4am until 7am 7 days a week .., I was 12....

At 15 I started training while still at school to be a nurse... ( my mother was already a nurse)...but me and nursing were not good bedfellows...

My first job after leaving school was as an Office Junior in a Punch tape operating pool.... .... The money was terrible £4.10 for a 40 hour week (there was no minimum wage law in those days) ....that's just about £75 today...  In actual fact these days the under 18's get paid per hour, what I got paid back then for 40 hours...

In those days factories paid almost twice as much as office work but I didn't want to work in a factory, I'd have a month's trial and I hated it...and office juniors under 18 were paid dire wages... but anyway I moved on to bigger and better things quite soon after..


----------



## terry123 (Apr 24, 2020)

Started off baby sitting for a long time for 25 cents a hour.  Started working after school at the Dime store for a few hours each day. Don't remember how much.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> My first job was as a milk delivery girl...delivering milk to doorsteps at 4am until 7am 7 days a week .., I was 12....
> 
> At 15 I started training while still at school to be a nurse... ( my mother was already a nurse)...but me and nursing were not good bedfellows...
> 
> ...


I feel somewhat embarrassed reading everyone's replies. You guys all had fun and exciting jobs!

Gosh, I remember milk delivery so well! Still remember how friendly the milkmen were, never driving past without a wave, and on good days, stopping for a moment to talk with us kids.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

terry123 said:


> Started off baby sitting for a long time for 25 cents a hour.  Started working after school at the Dime store for a few hours each day. Don't remember how much.


Yes, another .25¢ an hour babysitter of the past to help keep me company on this thread! LOL!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> I feel somewhat embarrassed reading everyone's replies. You guys all had fun and exciting jobs!
> 
> Gosh, I remember milk delivery so well! Still remember how friendly the milkmen were, never driving past without a wave, and on good days, stopping for a moment to talk with us kids.


 oooh lol..I don't know about fun and exciting, it was very hard work, and especially rotten in the icy winters of Scotland on dark mornings with 3 inches of snow, and then to have to go to school afterwards... but hey... all a learning curve for sure..


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> oooh lol..I don't know about fun and exciting, it was very hard work, and especially rotten in the icy winters of Scotland on dark mornings with 3 inches of snow, and then to have to go to school afterwards... but hey... all a learning curve for sure..


Did you have a cart on wheels that you had to push from house to house?


----------



## old medic (Apr 24, 2020)

Don M. said:


> My first job was mowing lawns for several elderly neighbors....started doing that at about age 12. I made 1 or 2 dollars...depending upon if I needed to do trimming. Then, in high school, I started working at a gas station, evenings and weekends...pumping gas, etc., for about $1/hr.


About the same here... shoveling snow in the winter.... 1st tax paying jub was at the local Sunoco... IIRC $.2.35 Hr, gas was .54 a gallon.


----------



## Pinky (Apr 24, 2020)

I was paid $1 per hour for babysitting when I was 16. Sometimes, people decided they wanted to stay out much later than they'd said - that's when they'd empty out their piggy bank to count all the coins.

My first "real job" was as entry-level clerk typist position at an insurance company, which paid all of $85 per week, if memory serves me correctly.

Once I moved across country and started working for the government, the pay-scale was better, and the benefits were extremely good. Accumulated sick days could be used for vacation days. Three guaranteed raises per annum, etc. 

Wanted to train as a court typist, but that didn't pan out. Mostly I worked in data processing. It was interesting work, typing up incident reports for the police.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

old medic said:


> About the same here... shoveling snow in the winter.... 1st tax paying jub was at the local Sunoco... IIRC $.2.35 Hr, gas was .54 a gallon.


.54¢ a gallon, wow! I know they say everything is relative, but without a doubt the dollar went farther back in the day than it does now.


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Did you have a cart on wheels that you had to push from house to house?


hahaha...  where did you think we lived ? in the caves in roman times? it was 1969 AD ... not 69BC ... no we had an electric milk float...like this... with a steering wheel and everything...  The white box at the back was the fridge that held the chilled goods like yoghurts, cream and butter


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pinky said:


> I was paid $1 per hour for babysitting when I was 16. Sometimes, people decided they wanted to stay out much later than they'd said - that's when they'd empty out their piggy bank to count all the coins.
> 
> My first "real job" was as entry-level clerk typist position at an insurance company, which paid all of $85 per week, if memory serves me correctly.
> 
> ...


$1 an hour babysitting? You did well! Was that back in the 70's?

Got to love the option of transferring accumulated sick days into vacation days!


----------



## Gaer (Apr 24, 2020)

J.C. Pennys, shoe dept.  age 18.  I had my own apt. in another state., thousands of miles away from my parents.   I loved my parents but was anxious to be out on my own and experience whatever possibilities presented themselves.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

hollydolly said:


> hahaha...  where did you think we lived ? in the caves in roman times? it was 1969 AD ... not 69BC ... no we had an electric milk float...like this... with a steering wheel and everything...  The white box at the back was the fridge that held the chilled goods like yoghurts, cream and butter


Excuse me while I remove my sabre-toothed tiger skin! ROFLMAO!

In my mind I was thinking, no way, Holly, would have been too young to drive.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gaer said:


> J.C. Pennys, shoe dept.  age 18.  I had my own apt. in another state., thousands of miles away from my parents.   I loved my parents but was anxious to be out on my own and experience whatever possibilities presented themselves.


Good on you! I admire you for venturing out on your own at such a young age!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Holly. I'm laughing so hard right now I can't stop! 

Boy, would it ever have been one long day for you delivering all that milk using a push-cart!


----------



## hollydolly (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Excuse me with I remove my sabre-toothed tiger skin! ROFLMAO!
> 
> In my mind I was thinking, no way, Holly, would have been too young to drive.


I was 12 to 14..... my father was the milkman my brother and his friend also worked as delivery boys...


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

I had a summer job as a cashier in a sleazy loan company the summer I graduated from high school.  I was 17 and made $50 a week.

One day we were robbed while I was in the restroom primping for an after-work date. 

My dad made me quit.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> I had a summer job as a cashier in a sleazy loan company the summer I graduated from high school.  I was 17 and made $50 a week.
> 
> One day we were robbed while I was in the restroom primping for an after-work date.
> 
> My dad made me quit.


I would have stood behind your dads decision to see you out of there had I been his wife. No amount of money is worth a life.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Growing up in Indiana farm community, it was, baling hay, working fields, and assisting various other farm type activities! $1.00 per hour!  Would love to hear complaints from kids nowadays having to do that kind of labor!  lol


----------



## Buckeye (Apr 24, 2020)

Baled hay for a local 80 something year old farmer.  60 cents an hour (penny a minute).


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Baled hay for a local 80 something year old farmer.  60 cents an hour (penny a minute).


Yep, some of those old farmers were tough old boys!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Growing up in Indiana farm community, it was, baling hay, working fields, and assisting various other farm type activities! $1.00 per hour!  Would love to hear complaints from kids nowadays having to do that kind of labor!  lol


Well, Danny, I honestly think complaints would be very few and far between, because I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a kid today that would even sign-up for such work. Good on you for stepping up to the plate and doing a real man's job at such an early age!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Buckeye said:


> Baled hay for a local 80 something year old farmer.  60 cents an hour (penny a minute).


Same words to you, Buckeye, that I extended to Danny!


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Well, Danny, I honestly think complaints would be very few and far between, because I think you'd be hard-pressed to find a kid today that would even sign-up for such work. Good on you for stepping up to the plate and doing a real man's job at such an early age!



Actually this was pretty much the norm in our area!  All farm country, so just about all us kids did this!  And we had a blast doing it!  We were all friends, were in the local boy scouts, went to the same country school!  Really miss those days!  Bottom line, we worked hard, and played hard, and it was just great!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Actually this was pretty much the norm in our area!  All farm country, so just about all us kids did this!  And we had a blast doing it!  We were all friends, were in the local boy scouts, went to the same country school!  Really miss those days!  Bottom line, we worked hard, and played hard, and it was just great!


And it made for a healthy generation!


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

My first job had something to do with grass.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> My first job had something to do with grass.


Hmmm... let's see now, scratching head... nope, you've got me. Got me stumped. Can you give me a hint?


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And it made for a healthy generation!


Had some friends that lived and worked in the country - strong as oxen.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Hmmm... let's see now, scratching head... nope, you've got me. Got me stumped. Can you give me a hint?


Why cutting it "of course."


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Had some friends that lived and worked in the country - strong as oxen.


All because they smoked grass? No way, that's crazy! 

Come on, hit me with another!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why cutting it "of course."


A little fun goes such a long way! 

Always fun to be able to rib people a little from time to time.

Thanks for being a good sport, Garden!


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> A little fun goes such a long way!
> 
> Always fun to be able to rib people a little from time to time.
> 
> Thanks for being a good sport, Garden!


But of course.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> Why cutting it "of course."


Me, too, not a lot, but definitely did my fair share.


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> All because they smoked grass? No way, that's crazy!
> 
> Come on, hit me with another!


So, you want another hit? Cool


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Me, too, not a lot, but definitely did my fair share.


When it came to grass, I always had more than my fair share.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> So, you want another hit? Cool


Just a nice easy slow one, that will give me time to duck!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> When it came to grass, I always had more than my fair share.


And me, not at all, the smell used to make my stomach turn.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

I worked on a number of farms in West Texas during the summer months picking onions when I was 12. It was hot, hot, hot. That was in the mid-50's and I made about three dollars a day plus all the onions I wanted to take home.

My hands always smelled like French Onion Soup for days afterwards as that juice really soaks into your skin,


----------



## Gardenlover (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And me, not at all, the smell used to make my stomach turn.


I love the smell of freshly cut grass.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> I worked on a number of farms in West Texas during the summer months picking onions when I was 12. It was hot, hot, hot. That was in the mid-50's and I made about three dollars a day plus all the onions I wanted to take home.
> 
> My hands always smelled like French Onion Soup for days afterwards as that juice really soaks into your skin,


Boy, when your work day ended I'll bet you were happy to see your bed. You probably didn't fall asleep, but rather, you passed out instead when your head hit the pillow.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Gardenlover said:


> I love the smell of freshly cut grass.


Me, too, takes me back to when I was a kid, and it's such a pleasant reminder that summer truly has arrived.


----------



## Pecos (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Boy, when your work day ended I'll bet you were happy to see your bed. You probably didn't fall asleep, but rather, you passed out instead when your head hit the pillow.


A few years of hard manual labor on farms made Navy boot camp at 17 seem rather easy. The guys who had worked in coal mines thought so too. Now the city boys didn't see it that way at all.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

Pecos said:


> A few years of hard manual labor on farms made Navy boot camp at 17 seem rather easy. The guys who had worked in coal mines thought so too. Now the city boys didn't see it that way at all.


I can definitely see where the city-slickers would fall short. Not much exercise in swishing back ones hair with one loose hand, with the other loose hand in ones pants pocket. LOL!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 24, 2020)

I cut grass and delivered the newspaper back when DC had an afternoon paper (The Evening Star.)

My first out-of-high school job was working at a Dart Drug for $1.80/hour.  They rapidly put me in charge of the Beer & Wine Department.  I would decide what to order and how much to order for each weekly sale (Budweiser @ $5/case.)  I would set up displays and make posters.  Back then drinking age was 21...I was 18 (and looked 14.)  People would actually ask me for advice on wines!!!  I also had regular stock clerk & cashier duties.


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 24, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Growing up in Indiana farm community, it was, baling hay, working fields, and assisting various other farm type activities! $1.00 per hour!  Would love to hear complaints from kids nowadays having to do that kind of labor!  lol


I was born in Greensburg and spent the early years of my childhood in Crawfordsville (near the 4H fair grounds)  before we moved to Virginia in '63.  We weren't farmers.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> I cut grass and delivered the newspaper back when DC had an afternoon paper (The Evening Star.)
> 
> My first out-of-high school job was working at a Dart Drug for $1.80/hour.  They rapidly put me in charge of the Beer & Wine Department.  I would decide what to order and how much to order for each weekly sale (Budweiser @ $5/case.)  I would set up displays and make posters.  Back then drinking age was 21...I was 18 (and looked 14.)  People would actually ask me for advice on wines!!!  I also had regular stock clerk & cashier duties.


Wow, just wow, that's over the top responsibility for such a young chap! Good on ya for being your best and doing well at it!


----------



## In The Sticks (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Wow, just wow, that's over the top responsibility for such a young chap! Good on ya for being your best and doing well at it!


It's funny, I ended up going to night classes and working in Purchasing and Inventory Management for the first 20+ years of my white collar career.

I've always been fascinated to hear Life Path stories when interviewing people or talking to business owners.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

In The Sticks said:


> It's funny, I ended up going to night classes and working in Purchasing and Inventory Management for the first 20+ years of my white collar career.
> 
> I've always been fascinated to hear Life Path stories when interviewing people or talking to business owners.


I'm thinking with all of your experience in the drug and liquor business, you missed your calling to become a pharmaceutical giant big-wig.


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> Growing up in Indiana farm community, it was, baling hay, working fields, and assisting various other farm type activities! $1.00 per hour!  Would love to hear complaints from kids nowadays having to do that kind of labor!  lol



Did you ever de-tassel corn?  That was the go-to job in my area of Indiana.  I did it for one day and then decided babysitting my younger sisters (for which I did NOT get paid) was vastly preferable.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> Did you ever de-tassel corn?  That was the go-to job in my area of Indiana.  I did it for one day and then decided babysitting my younger sisters (for which I did NOT get paid) was vastly preferable.


Oh my word, the free babysitting! Oh yes, I've lived it, too! No pay, but I enjoyed perks every now and then for doing it, so I couldn't complain.

Jujube. Were your sisters babies when you sat them?


----------



## jujube (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Oh my word, the free babysitting! Oh yes, I've lived it, too! No pay, but I enjoyed perks every now and then for doing it, so I couldn't complain.
> 
> Jujube. Were your sisters babies when you sat them?



I think my youngest sister was about four or five when my mom went to work full time and I started babysitting in the summers.   I was probably 14 and too young to get a drivers license, but I drove us all to the pool 3-4 times a week anyway.  The hardest part was having to keep track of them all at the pool and not being able to relax with my friends and flirt with the lifeguards.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> I think my youngest sister was about four or five when my mom went to work full time and I started babysitting in the summers.   I was probably 14 and too young to get a drivers license, but I drove us all to the pool 3-4 times a week anyway.  The hardest part was having to keep track of them all at the pool and not being able to relax with my friends and flirt with the lifeguards.


You sound like you would have made for a great older sister! 

Your mom was fortunate to have you.


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

jujube said:


> Did you ever de-tassel corn?  That was the go-to job in my area of Indiana.  I did it for one day and then decided babysitting my younger sisters (for which I did NOT get paid) was vastly preferable.



No, that is one thing I never had was the honor of doing....I think that job was possibly meant for others/ our group was more of the chore group/ if that makes any sense,,  lol


----------



## DannyDoughboy (Apr 24, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> And it made for a healthy generation!



That's true, only wish it would have been handed down better than it was.  Technology I do believe ruined it...it has changed peoples personalities sociably!


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 24, 2020)

DannyDoughboy said:


> That's true, only wish it would have been handed down better than it was.  Technology I do believe ruined it...it has changed peoples personalities sociably!


You're absolutely right.


----------



## JaniceM (Apr 26, 2020)

One of my very few complaints about the younger generations:  too many kids don't want "chore" type jobs (babysitting, mowing lawns, etc.), they want jobs that are needed by adults.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

JaniceM said:


> One of my very few complaints about the younger generations:  too many kids don't want "chore" type jobs (babysitting, mowing lawns, etc.), they want jobs that are needed by adults.


I could have written your post, Janice. Very well said!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Do you recall what your first job was?
> Remember what you got paid?



Well, hell...I've posted my first job story prolly a half dozen times

It hasn't changed

But, for you new folks, here it is (y'all others, there's that handy scroll feature);

*First Jobs*

My very first ‘job’ was hoeing roses for an ol’ guy at the end of the mountain road up from our place.
He was a prize winning grower, lots of entries and ribbons and medals and plaques from all over and of course Portland, the City of Roses.

As a teacher, the crotchety ol’ **** was not the gracious diplomat he was when accepting an award.

‘Quit pickin’ at it like a goddamn woman, goddammit.’
‘Gimme that hook.’
He’d jerk the ‘hook’ outta my hand and commence to beat the holy shit outta those roses. 
Apparently the ones that survived became resilient and hardy…..and beautiful.

The hook was not much more than a smallish three prong pitchfork bent 90°.

‘You don’t stop till it’s rainin’ like a cow peein’ on a flat rock.’

That was the work schedule.

And off he’d go in his dilapidated ’49 ford sedan.
The engine sounded like it would blow apart any minute, pistons rattling around, tappets tapping a beat, zero oil.
Only drove it a few hundred yards, just to harass us.

One of the old hands said, ‘just hoe like mad until you get over the hill, then you can take a little break’.
The old gent seemed to know what he was talkin’ about, he’d been there a long time. 
Back permanently stuck at 45°.
Kinda bugged me….cause when it was rainin’ like a cow peein’ on a flat rock, we’d all beat feet over to the walnut tree….here he’d trudge…and there he’d stand…..bent.
His hands were stuck in a hoe holding position.
Not big on talkin’.

‘How long you been doin’ this?’

‘Some time now.’

‘Huh.’


It was $.60 an hour…10 hours a day.

I’d been there just a few days, and hoein’ like mad. 
The hill just a half hour of back breaking hacks away.
Once over the hill, outta view from the ol’ guy’s shack, I straightened up and leaned on my hook.
Just stared into the sun. 
Rolled a smoke.
A smoke never tasted so good.
I was just getting’ into a mind filled tryst with Sophia Loren when I heard, ‘That’s enough of that, git offa my property.’

I turned around and there he was, leanin’ on them crutches.
How in hell had he snuck up on me?
Had he crutched his way up the hill, knowing full well what I was doin’?
At first I was startled, and maybe a bit scared.
Then I got mad, and with the knowledge that several fields of hay bales were just waiting for me, I headed right for him.
His expression changed from sneering disgust to alarm.
‘Don’t worry ol’ man. I’m not gonna beatcha. 
You’ve done enough of that yerself. 
Here’s yer hook.’

So, yeah, I got fired from my first real job.


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Well, hell...I've posted my first job story prolly a half dozen times
> 
> It hasn't changed
> 
> ...


You're a true classic, Gary, and I love your company and your light-hearted comedic side! 

Thank you greatly for sharing!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> You're a true classic, Gary, and I love your company and your light-hearted comedic side!


Hey...it's an easy audience...everbod's stuck inside, wearing their thumbs out on remotes.

But, fine lady, I do appreciate yer appreciation 

If you get bored to tears. or have developed insomnia because of irregular hours, might I suggest a thread of mine in this very *days gone by* dept

*Vivid Memories of Childhood and Beyond*

You'll be asleep in no time


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> Hey...it's an easy audience...everbod's stuck inside, wearing their thumbs out on remotes.
> 
> But, fine lady, I do appreciate yer appreciation
> 
> ...


Why thank you, Gary, it sounds like a well-worth read!


----------



## Gary O' (Apr 26, 2020)

Aunt Marg said:


> Why thank you, Gary, it sounds like a well-worth read!


It has it's spots

(don't thank me just yet..... I get a bit fractured from time to time....it comes outa the keyboard on it's own)


----------



## Aunt Marg (Apr 26, 2020)

Gary O' said:


> It has it's spots
> 
> (don't thank me just yet..... I get a bit fractured from time to time....it comes outa the keyboard on it's own)


Well, now I know why letters and words and such are occasionally found to be missing in my work, and here all this time I thought it was me.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Apr 27, 2020)

I worked part time in the garden shop of the original Ames Dept Store. I filled in for the regular guy, "Lefty" who was "Italian". I had no knowledge of gardening what so ever. One day, a woman came in and wanted to know, "Where was Vigoro?" To my ears that sounded like an Italian name. She must mean Lefty. So, I told her that he was off today. When the manager came out I mentioned that a woman was asking for Lefty. Since Lefty was kind of a dog, the manager wanted to know more. When I told him what I said to the woman, he went down on one knee, laughing.


----------

